# The Unappreciated 19th Century Composer



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This composer is not unknown, but is known for very little when there is actually much more that he deserves to be known for. The following are short clips from works that get little airplay. Do they sound like something you would like to hear more of? Do they remind you of some more well-known appreciated composers?

View attachment Sound 1.mp3


View attachment Sound 2.mp3


View attachment Sound 3.mp3


----------

